# Nils Convertible Cordless Hand Auger!



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Nils has come out with a new product in 2013 that is called the Convertible Cordless Hand Auger! It comes in 4.5, 6, and 8 inch sizes but is completely sold out in the 8 inch size for this year. It comes with an anti-loss disk already attached and a handle for hand drilling. Just remove the handle and attach any suitable 18v or bigger drill (1/2 inch chuck only please) and drill away.
 So has anybody reading this bought one of these, used it, and would care to give me a report? I already have an 18v Ryobi ½ inch chuck drill with LI batteries and would love to use it for walk-in trips instead of hauling the Strikemaster gas auger.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I looked into it and nearly pulled the trigger on one. I ended up deciding to get the 6" Nils Hand auger (non-convertible) instead mostly because they're proven and I didn't think I'd use the drill that often, so why even bother.


----------

